# Great read



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This is about Saluki's but can be applied to most working breeds.
C:\My Documents\Saluki\The functional Saluki.htm


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don, nothing is comming up.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry Bob, I have the whole thing copied to my documents. Here is the correct address.

http://saluqi.home.netcom.com/belkin.htm


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That worked! 
From a fast scan, that looks like a really good read. Just put it in my fav list.
Thanks Don!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

excellent article - thanks for posting it, Don


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

the GSD world needs a LOT more people that think like that. a LOT.


----------

